
Show HN: React for Beginners - wesbos
https://reactforbeginners.com/
======
wesbos
Thanks everyone - this kind support means a ton to me.

Is it okay to post coupons on here?

~~~
wesbos
Ok! Use the code LAUNCHDAY for an extra $10 off today's price. Enjoy!

~~~
WellDressed
Hi Wes,

FYI, when I applied the coupon and it registered the reduction to $49 (Masters
Package) in the field, but was charged $59 at checkout.

~~~
wesbos
Shoot me an email and I'll get it all fixed up - wes@wesbos.com

~~~
WellDressed
Thanks much for the quick reply Wes! You're the best!

------
bpp
Interesting package but I'm curious about the choice of Firebase. Seems like
Firebase's data binding model is antithetical to the patterns React encourages
(unidirectional flow/Flux).

------
fiatjaf
Without being an ass or criticizing the course (which seems very cool) I find
it very strange that an experienced Javascript programmer would have a hard
time learning React. Not that I am some master in it, but I've learned the
basics on the official tutorial and some bits here and there over the internet
and tweaking with it.

Also I don't think a begginer course will make everybody a master on the
topic.

~~~
jbob2000
The website is called React for Beginners, not React for Experienced
Javascript programmers.

And aside from that, react is very different from what a lot of experienced
javascript developers may have worked with. My team works with CanJs, it would
be a big leap to go from that to React, experience be damned.

------
microstash
This looks great - producing a video course like this is very different from
writing a book. Did you find the transition difficult?

Thanks for the additional discount!

~~~
wesbos
I much prefer video over writing - that said this videos series took about 200
hours of work start-to-finish. Lots of work, but I absolutely love it.

------
spking
Thank you for making this. I've been bouncing between Udemy, random blog posts
and official docs for over a month now. This looks perfect.

------
devit
Should probably use Webpack instead of Gulp + Browserify.

~~~
fiatjaf
Webpack is awful.

~~~
Kiro
Why?

------
fleetfox
Anything like this involving redux?

~~~
gavreh
[http://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-
tutorial...](http://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-
tutorial.html)

~~~
fleetfox
This is great. Thanks!

------
gfosco
Very cool... Happy to support this type of project, signed up for the master
package. Will finally dip in and check out React.

------
planetjones
I didn't see anything about automated testing? Is that covered in the course?

------
magic_beans
What does one actually build with this course?

I have some experience with building a small React app but I can't determine
from your site whether or not this course will refine my skills at all.

~~~
jbob2000
Straight from the website:

"Together, we will build “Catch of the Day” — a real-time app for a trendy
seafood market where price and quantity available are variable and can change
at a moments notice. We will build a menu, an order form, and an inventory
management area where authorized users can immediately update product
details."

Did you even read it?

------
calebm
This looks great, I'll buy. +1 for Redux coverage (I'm sure it ridiculously
difficult to keep any kind of React learning material up-to-date!)

~~~
TY
I don't think there's any Redux coverage in this course

Here's the quote from the site:

 _Does this video series cover Flux? Redux? Fluxible? Reflux? Alt? Flummox?
Marty.js? McFly? Lux? Material Flux? Nuclear.js? Fluxette? Flipity Flop?
Fluppity Floop?

React is amazing in that there are many libraries that work really well with
it. While those libraries are fantastic, they may add unnecessary abstractions
when learning.

So, this course is focused on you absolutely nailing React and walking away
feeling confident in your understanding, hungry to learn and build more._

------
derekja
Great. I've been working through the pluralsight react courses but I liked
your Sublime stuff and am excited to give this course a look!

------
matart
I see a lot about reactjs. Am I able to built a multi state SPA with it? If so
would this course be enough to get me started?

------
eecks
I'm trying to buy the Master Package now.. but I can't find the buy link.

EDIT: Can't buy when using Safari so I used FF

------
saghul
Thanks for making this! Just signed up for the master package, can't wait to
start watching the videos. <3

------
sergiotapia
I thought the guy in the picture was Ewan McGregor! What is this course using
for the backend?

~~~
wesbos
Ahah - everyone says that.

The backend for this course is Firebase. It's all done client side and
Firebase handles the authentication and data handling!

~~~
sergiotapia
Just bought the course, I'm pumped! I want to really grok React to use in my
Meteor apps.

~~~
eecks
How did you buy it? No links on the page..

EDIT: Doesn't work in Safari on Mac

------
tmpname
Sold! I have been looking for something like this for a long time. Thanks!

------
vijayr
Does it include React Native too?

~~~
pacomerh
Do you honestly think it would include React Native videos without mentioning
it on the site?. If you sell something you squeeze all the features

